# best handycam under 20k



## shivi4 (Jun 5, 2006)

can u plaese suggest a good handy cam under 2ok 

its very urgent


----------



## hellomotto (Jun 5, 2006)

JVC D250   or   go for the sony model  visit sonyindia and get your all answers . I think u cant get panasonic,canon model in that range . good luck .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2006)

no matter which cam u buy usually in that range Sony has only Hi8 format cam, don't go for these, go for DV cam


----------

